# After everybody else had gone



## ypauly (Jul 10, 2010)

What were Tom and Shelly upto?

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/jhaZn83zJGB7UWvI


----------



## Steff (Jul 10, 2010)

Ab fab paul i was in stitches


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG thats the funnniest thing! I cant wait to see their reactions!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 10, 2010)

Paul that was absolutely hilarious!!!!  I can hardly see to type for tears!


----------



## cazscot (Jul 10, 2010)

Brilliant so funny


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 13, 2010)

Where has my sanity gone... I rarely dance when inebriated let alone sober...


----------



## HelenP (Jul 13, 2010)

That is brilliant!

xx


----------



## shiv (Jul 13, 2010)

It won't load for me


----------



## ypauly (Jul 14, 2010)

shiv said:


> It won't load for me


it's on my facebook wall too , you could try there.


----------



## Donald (Jul 14, 2010)

absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jul 14, 2010)

Come on Shelley  where are you? x


----------



## HelenP (Jul 14, 2010)

lol, I made a couple for my daughter and my sister, with their respective hubbies.  They're so funny, I love the Rhythmic Gymnastics one!

xx


----------

